# Too early to talk Christmas?



## fionajayne (May 3, 2012)

Hello everyone,

It has come to my attention that folks are already knitting and crocheting for Christmas and winter. I'm wondering whether to start with some crochet snow flakes. I think there are probably plenty of patterns out there.

What sort of things are you making now for gifts or decoration? I'd love some ideas, pics, suggestions. This is going to be a handmade Christmas for me I think - save a few pennies and hopefully give people something made just for them


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

Christmas? I have not even decided whst I am making the first grandbaby due the end of October yet. Have started looking for the yarn for it though?


----------



## fionajayne (May 3, 2012)

so it's not just me then! there are some really organised folks out there, for sure!

how exciting to have a new baby for Christmas - we were supposed to have our first on the 8th december - in the end, he didn't show up until boxing day - what a time that was!!!

i don't know what you're planning on making, but personally, I would have loved one of those hooded baby blanket / sleeping bag things, with buttons at the bottom - i received a lot of cardigans, but it would have been lovely to have him snuggled in hand-knit all over!!

good luck


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

If the 'perfect gift' for someone would occur to me, I'd make it now & save it for later, birthday or Christmas. It helps to have the impetus of a great gift idea to help me along.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I try to think ahead when it comes to Christmas (and not beause I am organized)..just if I am going to make something homemade, I like to start early. If I am shopping and see something on sale that I can use, I grab it up..so see, not all of us are nuts... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I start my Christmas gifts just after Christmas!!! I have a huge family and have to start early to get it all done.
socks, blankies etc.


----------



## fionajayne (May 3, 2012)

oh dear, hope I didn't imply that anyone was nuts! 
it just started to occur to me, that if I wanted to give handmade gifts then I probably ought to crack on

I'm definitely going to have a go at socks - I gave people charity socks for christmas last year and they loved them - I guess noone ever really has enough pairs!!

better to knit or crochet socks?


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

See I know I should start early ,like now, but I keep thinking it is too hot to work on big things like blankets and such now and it is only going to get hotter. That said I do have things in mind for gifts and have gotten the yarn for some projects just have not started on them yet. I am working on a wrap and when i finish that I have a shawl to make DD then will start on baby items. 
I have thought about the baby cacoon but I have never knitted in the round. Figure by the time i make booties and hats and maybe a cacoon I will know all kinds of new things lol.


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

I am already knitting for birthdays and Christmas. I have 2 christmas presents done, and still have 4 birthday ones to make before Nov. Busy busy!


----------



## johnsonya (Sep 4, 2011)

I am working on Christmas gifts. I have finished a blanket for my daughter and am now working on place mats for Christmas dinner for myself. I am always crocheting or knitting dishcloths for gifts


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I start my holiday knitting in February with the goal of being done by Thanksgiving, I'm about half way there.


----------



## fionajayne (May 3, 2012)

wow, lots of hard work going on all over the world, all year round!

I've got a couple of birthday pressies to get out of the way too, but then I'm definitely starting on the socks


----------



## fionajayne (May 3, 2012)

mammakim said:


> See I know I should start early ,like now, but I keep thinking it is too hot to work on big things like blankets and such now and it is only going to get hotter. That said I do have things in mind for gifts and have gotten the yarn for some projects just have not started on them yet. I am working on a wrap and when i finish that I have a shawl to make DD then will start on baby items.
> I have thought about the baby cacoon but I have never knitted in the round. Figure by the time i make booties and hats and maybe a cacoon I will know all kinds of new things lol.


if only we had that problem over here in the rather chilly UK! fingers crossed you get time to have a go at the cacoon!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I ordered some yarn for Christmas gifts. I want to make a few mobius baskets with blue gingham trim around the edge and needed to order 2 shades of blue as I couldn't find the right shades locally.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I start shortly after Christmas. So far, I have knitted several 
frilly scarfs, hats, prayer shawl, fingerless gloves, and pot holders. Sometimes, which just happened, I need to take from this "group of gifts" to give away as an unexpected gift. It does help to keep things on hand for such emergencies. I do consider myself organized, but that's not the reason I do it. This year, I'll be going on a cruise Christmas week, so gifts have to be completed a little sooner..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

As a hand crafter it is never too early to start making for the holidays ie. Christmas for many reasons here are a few
1. Available supplies, this time of year most of the shops shelves are full of "Christmas colors, fabrics, threads etc, the closer to the holiday the stock is slim pickens.
2. You don't have to rush to get it done in time, this way you can work in a less harried environment no pressure.
3. As Christmas and holidays get closer you have less time for knitting, crochet, etc. with decorating the home, shopping, food prep and parties, the pressure to get it done would be breathing down your neck.
These are some of the reason I begin early and have done so for more than 40 years resulting in stress free holidays and some free time to enjoy all the preparations.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The holiday season is our busiest, I'm on mandatory overtime then. Barely h ave time to cook! I ship my out of town gifts out on the day after Thanksgiving and the rest of my gifts are wrapped that weekend or I'll never get to it.


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

fionajayne said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> It has come to my attention that folks are already knitting and crocheting for Christmas and winter. I'm wondering whether to start with some crochet snow flakes. I think there are probably plenty of patterns out there.
> 
> What sort of things are you making now for gifts or decoration? I'd love some ideas, pics, suggestions. This is going to be a handmade Christmas for me I think - save a few pennies and hopefully give people something made just for them


I start knitting for christmas as soon as the last one finishes. This is because i knit the Jean Greenhow Nativity sets and when my 2 youngest grandchildren move up to their new class after the summer holidays they leave the one i have knitted with their old teacher and need 2 new ones for their new teacher. I can pick up and put them down when knitting other items especially when i go to my knitting group i need something that is easy to knit and dont make mistakes. I have finished 1 and am knitting 2 at the same time as another friend wants one. Then when i have finished i want to knit 2 smurfs.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

fionajayne said:


> oh dear, hope I didn't imply that anyone was nuts!
> it just started to occur to me, that if I wanted to give handmade gifts then I probably ought to crack on
> 
> I'm definitely going to have a go at socks - I gave people charity socks for christmas last year and they loved them - I guess noone ever really has enough pairs!!
> ...


I don't think you implied anyone was nuts. If anyone did...it would have been me. Being ahead of Xmas is a good thing...that way you are not rushed last minute... Most of us are understanding people...and can we be "nuts" sometimes??? I know I can and I am sure others will agree. Sorry if I upset anyone...open mouth..insert foot :lol:


----------



## jackieannerice (Jun 3, 2012)

i have knitted 3 pairs of socks so far.all my family and friends get upset if they don't receive a pair. each pair is match to a person and no 2 pairs are alike.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I made and afghan in February.
My aunt's church bazaar is in October and I wanted to get it done 
early so that she could sell raffle tickets in the summer.
I make her an afghan and other things for her bazaar each year.
The church bazaar is a Christmas shopping start.
I didn't want to be rushed and finish it a few days before.
Dick


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Socks, mittens, sweaters, doll blankets, and a sports rug.


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

I am having a Christmas in July swap so hope not too early to think about it! I think perfect time and I am looking forward to seeing what the different ideas that are coming up. By the way we still have room for a few more people and some angels!

Did I do something wrong by mentioning this here? If so I am sorry.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been knitting dishcloths for Christmas gifts. Also planning to knit some scarves/hats/fingerless gloves but I haven't started those yet; I have the yarn for them though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

fionajayne said:


> better to knit or crochet socks?


I've been told that crotchet socks don't have the stretch and give of knitted socks- and this makes sense. In which case knitted would definitely be best,


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i started Dec 28th for next Christmas. making my 3 girls & their fellas sweaters (1 done), a shawl & felted cowboy hat, backpacks for g'son & g'pa 4 their outings (both 1/2 done). told the girls a handmade Christmas this yr from everyone!!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I plan to make 4 more bears - I have made one, then some socks for my grand children and I have one last Christmas stocking to do. In between, the sky is the limit!


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a 2 dimensional snowflake that I am making that intertwines and has a large bead on each side. I put a piece of fish line to hang it from for invisibility.

I am making train sweaters for my grandsons'. 

I am making 2 shawls each for my granddaughters". turquoise, dark lavender and 2 cream ones for their dances when they dress up!

I also am making wash clothes and I will make a basket - putting shampoos, conditioner and soap in it!!

I don't generally find the time to make Christmas gifts, but decided to get on the bandwagon and get some done.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Our winter is here now in Australia. I am busting at the seams for knitting my grandsons and granddaughter winter woollies, trying to knit Christmas presents and also blankets for my DIL and her friend and DD's friend as well. DIl and DD are nearly finished but one to start.

The blankets take a while to crochet but I get there in the end. Too many projects to knit and not enough time.


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm all set up to start - when and whether is another question as DH is waiting to have a hip replaced. But my Christmas things are all from my embroidery machine - most cards, pictures, tray cloths, etc. I am a VERRRRRRY slow knitter so what is knitted in this house stays in this house.
Marian


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

For many years I start next years Christmas in November. That is I have ones for this year already. I make decorations and animals. I am always making charity hats for the homeless and chemo hats.
Wendy


----------



## Chase (Apr 4, 2012)

I belong to a wonderful book club. We laugh a lot, take trips together, introduce one another to books and authors we are unfamiliar with. One year I knitted lots of bags (Town and Country Tote., on Ravelry). I made a couple extra, then asked my book club gals to choose a number. The person with the lowest number choose the bag she wanted first; the person with the next lowest number second, and so on. This year I'm interested in knitting lace scarves/shawlettes. I don't know if I'll get enough done for Christmas, but I'm trying. I'm using handspun (from fleece that I've washed, carded and spun) for one, purchased locally-died top that I'll spin for another, and commercial sock yarn for a third. The other two, plus a couple extras and one each for my mom and sister, need to be made by December. And it's gardening season! So there's not enough time, of course, but it's great fun.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> I ordered some yarn for Christmas gifts. I want to make a few mobius baskets with blue gingham trim around the edge and needed to order 2 shades of blue as I couldn't find the right shades locally.


Do you have a link for a mobius basket? I'm curious!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

better to knit or crochet socks?[/quote]

I've never worn crocheted socks but I really like the handknitted ones I've made for myself. Other family and friends for whom I've knitted socks say that they find them quite comfortable to wear.


----------



## Janneylynn (Dec 9, 2011)

I work on Christmas gifts year round. I have 3 scarves done and I will need 6 for grand daughters.
I am machine embroidering a tree skirt with a Dickens theme for each Daughterinlaw....if I wait till the fall to start I never get done....


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

So far have completed two scarves and two dead fish hats, another on the go. Have to limit knitting time as I also quilt and it has been suffering lately.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

123wendy said:



> For many years I start next years Christmas in November. That is I have ones for this year already. I make decorations and animals. I am always making charity hats for the homeless and chemo hats.
> Wendy


Wendy - you beat me - I start in January - maybe this year I'll move it up to November - I like that idea then I won't be pressured with anything I'm working on in November and December.

My lists tend to be much the same in terms of what folks want or use - scarves, bags, a shawl occasionally and always requests for hats and afghans.


----------



## adl (May 25, 2011)

Only 197 days until Christmas. LOL


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I knit Christmas all year long. My problem is I forget who I originally made it for, then the girls end up switching gifts when they see the other get what they wanted.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

As soon as last year's Christmas gifts are done, wrapped and either under the tree or shipped, I start on the next year. Cowls are vey popular this year, so I am making some of them along with slouch hats and the fingerless gloves. Thanks for a KPer, I have received some beautiful patterns for cocoons - one of which I will knit for a friend whose first grandchild is due is Dec.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Our family has 2 babies due right around the holiday time, so I'm starting things for them. Also, I've started making washcloths for the women in my mom's assisted living home. I am growing lavender in my garden to make sachets to go with them.


----------



## stitch2knit (Oct 30, 2011)

My Mother croched snowflakes for me and my children and they are now treasured Christmas ornaments. I hope to some day to add the the children's ornaments.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

I have one Christmas present done. I am working on an afghan for a wedding gift for Sept and just found out I will be a great gramma in January. On top of all that I changed my afghan pattern to something portable (counterpane)since my dh has been newly diagnosed with cancer and we will be doing chemo and radiation therapy. My life will be very interesting for awhile to come.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

I always want to start early, but it seems like the good ideas come close to the holidays. Whether it is the newsletters from the various yarn sites or even here on KP. Last year, the big find for me was all the beautiful fingerless gloves. I made loads of them and they were a big hit. I am kind of waiting to see what's popular this year. I just read in this thread that cowls are in style. Any other suggestions?


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm still working on birthdays and Father's Day. Oh, and a shrug for me, some cushions for a boat, and a quilt. Then I can work on Christmas (after the other four birthdays!)


----------



## oliveoil570 (Apr 15, 2012)

I made a set of Advent mittens last year for our twin grandkids (a boy and a girl)--had a grand time adding little trinkets to the mittens so they would have something to open each day-- They and their parents loved them. Am making another set this year for another grandchild.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It is never too early to begin thinking of Christmas gifts!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Haven't thought of Christmas yet, but my daughter would like a running hat with a skull and cross bones on it. Guess that will be the 1st thing made. We have never gone overboard with gifts in our family so I only my 4 gifts to make.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd love to knit Christmas gifts.. problem is usually all my friends see me working on a project and they say I hope this is for me.. and when it is done.. they look so pleadingly with sad, hopeful eyes. .that I have to give in. 
I do have a stack of dishcloths, am going to try to make a few spa sets to gift... would love to find a simple shrug to make for my step-granddaughters.. not sure if they would wear them.. but it is an idea, maybe a scarf.. potato chip? not sure if that is what they are called..but very curly and popular with the younger girls.. (mine are 22 and 20)... want to make a couple of toys for my 2 yr old neighbor's son.. ( I always bake goodies and put in decorative tins for my neighbors) as for now, I'm in the middle of my 3rd prayer shawl... hopefully this one will be finished before the dog can destroy it.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I started making little bells for the Christmas tree ornaments for the little ones and hats for the family.
Potholders for knitting groups and fingerless gloves.
Socks if there is time.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Marge St Pete said:


> I start my Christmas gifts just after Christmas!!! I have a huge family and have to start early to get it all done.
> socks, blankies etc.


I always start my Christmas for the next year Christmas for the current year. And am I glad to know I am not the only one.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

When my Mom was alive, Christmas was a big thing to her, maybe because when we were younger, she couldn't afford much. Used to be a fun family time...but with kids growing up, moving away, and Mom being gone...I sure miss those days...so I try to give a stocking every year with homemade items, and a gift of homemade...so I always start my projects early.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

I have completed a scarf and a pair of socks so far--several more scarves in the planning stage, but a baby sweater will come first. It's nice to have small projects in the works that I can take along whenever I think I might have to wait a while. Also, since most of my gifts must be mailed, I have no choice but to get going early if I'm going to finish in time.


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

I started a gift poem I got from a friend this last Christmas with my children. They each got four gifts. The poem goes like this: 

Something you want, something you need, something to wear, and something to read. 

I can't say it was any cheaper. As two of my children and their spouses really needed new mattresses. However, it did keep the gift giving under control and of course "the something to wear" was something knitted.

Tammy


----------



## fionajayne (May 3, 2012)

right, you have all inspired me to get a move on! that way I can enjoy the gifts rather than rushing them, which is what happened last year

first though, I've got to finish the East German flag apron for my wonderfully talented cooking history buff other half, and a blanket each for my step-daughters who will be 18 this year. I'm making one with a big Sherlock Holmes motif and the other to resemble the shield from Ravensclaw House in Harry Potter ... no patterns for any of them, so it's quite an adventure!!

so this year, i shall be beginning my Christmas knitting in August and between now and then, will be hunting out some great Christmas patterns, which I'll pull together and share

happy knitting / crocheting
x


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I am very unorganized, but I work retail, and it always amazes me that on Christmas eve, so many people are all frazzled and haven't started their shopping yet. Think how much stress could be avoided if we would think ahead. Like edithann, she is "ready" and Marge St. Pete. Hand crafts take time. Get with it ladies, so we don't start saying mean things to our dear ones, because we are too tense close to the holidays.


----------



## gemk13 (Nov 30, 2011)

It is never too early to think of Christmas. I keep my ears open to get ideas for the people I want to give gifts to. I make quite a few gifts by knitting, crocheting or sewing. I also purchase things that I can use for gifts or to make gifts off clearance racks or during sales throughout the year. In November, I take everything out of the gift box and wrap them for the appropriate person. Then, I check whether I still need gifts for certain people and begin to fill those needs. We live on a very limited budget and people are always amazed that we can afford to give to many gifts, but it is only possible because we work on it all year long. Had a relative tell me the other day that she had been shopping everywhere for a t-shirt she had seen on someone, but hadn't been able to locate one just like it regardless of size. I noted this and will be making her a T-shirt. Last year the same relative couldn't locate a pair of mittens and a scarf in the right color to go with her new winter jacket. Luckily, I found the right shade in yarn and was able to make them for her. I always make mittens for the kids on my list and I make sure that they are in washable yarn so the parents are delighted. I also include something else with the mittens so the kids get something fun to play with too. I was thrilled when my niece went out of her way to tell me that the mittens I had made her were "the best ever." She was just worried that she would outgrow them by next year.


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

alligator scarves! one down, 4 to go


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I started knitting wash/dishcloths for my friends. I found a lot of free patterns with parrots, daschunds, angels, a music note and more. That way each one is handmade with something they love. I am making them for stocking stuffers for my grandchildren. I just made one with a peace sign for my granddaughter.


----------



## laylajeanne (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm going to do spa baskets for office friends this year. Soap bags, facecloths, etc. Probably socks for the in-laws.
I like having things done and waiting.


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

I started with good intentions at the beginning of this year, but have fallen behind. I will now have to knit a gift project a month to get them all doe. Wish me luck!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

shuddering at the thought of holiday knitting . . . 

I don't subject myself to that crazyeness anymore. I randomly give knitted gifts throughout the year...they seem to be more __________ (loved, appreciated,surprising...fill in the blank)


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i have started knitting hats for xmas gifts but because i was travelling i decided to give hats to the ones that are far away nieces and nephews so my stash went down considerably i am making yoyo bears or bunnies lol can't seem to keep them they just fly away as soon as i have finished them oh well xmas is still a few months away i might just make it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I haven't started yet but maybe I should... I made things last year and they were pretty rushed and even though I enjoyed it I could of saved some late night knitting if I had started earlier.... I made hubby a sweater last year... not sure what I'll make this year... maybe some golf club covers... at least I know those would be used... oh and he has just about worn out the sweater..LOL he seems to have it on all the time...


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Has everyone seen the beautiful pattern for a crocheted top from Red Heart? The front looks like a big granny square. It would make a great gift. Personally, I loved it so much that I ordered the yarn to make it for myself. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

I've got gifts already made for 3 grandaughters, and almost finished with my second of 5 afghans to do for 5 more grandkids! I was so stressed out the last few years trying to get stuff done at the last minute, that I started in January this year!! My problem is, tho, at the last minute I find something else to make them all, then it becomes crunch time!!!


----------



## emhk13 (Dec 20, 2011)

I became addicted to sock knitting and my family is now addicted to knitted socks. 

I have 4 daughters, 4 son-in-laws, 11 grandchildren and a husband. As soon as Christmas is over, I have to start right back in again. The youngest ones' socks can't be done until late summer because of growth. And I have a few monster sized feet in the crew. 

Luckily, Socks are the perfect take along projects and it is amazing how much can be done in 15 minute time periods.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Marge St Pete said:


> I start my Christmas gifts just after Christmas!!! I have a huge family and have to start early to get it all done.
> socks, blankies etc.


Marge St Pete, you and I are cut from the same cloth. I do the same - start day after Christmas. It's not that I have a really large family, I just knit/crochet all the time. It is a good idea to start then. What I don't like is around Thanksgiving, the yarn companies start putting out patterns for Christmas. HEY, I don't speed knit, do you? That way if I change my mind I have a lot of time to do it or if special requests come in, and there you go!!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Definitely not too early. I just got back into knitting bigtime this year, and yes, I am already working on, or have the yarn for Christmas gifts.

Sue


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I guess I never really stop knitting. I try to save completed projects for Christmas, but, I too have a large family and it seems there is always an occasion presenting itself for a gift. And, I always like to gift my projects, so, it's never to early to talk Christmas

I'm lucky, not complaining.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I am doing an afghan for each of my three children and one for Hugs from Home for a deployed soldier, so I've begun. If I don't now I won't be able to squeak in the scarves, sweaters,etc.


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

I knit right through the year for our Women's Institute Christmas Fair, just little things, hats, scarves, mittens, hairbands. I pick up cheap yarn from local markets or charity shops and advertise my items as 'No two the same', the individuality attracts buyers. We have a university here so the student population likes the knitted hats and fingerless gloves in particular. I can't knit big items any more (fibrositis and arthritis) so this sort of thing suits me fine.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have started also.
I have 2 of the windmill bags done. Great for shopping or the beach.

Also found on Craftsy, a free pattern to crochet an ornament with a penny in the center. LOVE it and want to make some as package ties.
Need 2 bears and 2 afghans for some sweet children I have "adopted" for Christmas. They have a single mom who works WAY hard to provide. So they get my extra attention. ANd they say THANKYOU!!!!!!! in a hand written note.
Will make a tote/purse for the Mom also, and put a nice scarf inside.

And if I keep going I know I will keep checking my to do lists and shrink it. Gosh I want to knit everything I see.

SO NO it is not too early to knit for Christmas. The only things missing are stress to get it done and cold weather,

Hugs, Linda


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I have started also.
> I have 2 of the windmill bags done. Great for shopping or the beach.
> 
> Also found on Craftsy, a free pattern to crochet an ornament with a penny in the center. LOVE it and want to make some as package ties.
> ...


How sweet of you, Linda!!!! I love doing this kind of thing, too. Sometimes I feel selfish cuz it makes ME feel so good, but the recipients are so greatful, it's worth every stitch and penny! Keep up the wonderful work!!!!!! You are special!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jusewer (Jun 10, 2012)

I knit items through the year for a friend in Hungary who passes them on to a Roma group, but I try and make some specials for Christmas. Other than that I have two lots of yarn put away for dresses for my granddaughters, but most of my hand made Christmas stuff is fabric-based.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Last year after Christmas I decided for the next year I would give each of three granddaughters an afghan.I started the first one at the end of Jan.Finished it and am just about done with the second. One more to go.

I've taken a pause to knit socks for a friend's birthday coming up.Along the way, I've been knitting dish cloths and towel for niece who is getting married.When I finish the last afghan I want to knit one of the beautiful shawls I see you all post. It will be for me.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I start purchasing gifts at the after Christmas sales> I have made boot slippers in school colors for granddaughter, snowman pillow for friend, two button cowls for daughters, handsoap wraps, for bottled sweet smelling hand soap,and clothes for friends,dishclothes for everyone, scrubbies, 2 sweaters for grandnieces,ponytail hats for the female family members. Still on the to do list, mohawk hat for little brother(55) who is bald on top (funny),simple shawl for BFF,boot toppers, that's all I can think of at the moment, as I make them,I put them in a large tote box, in a bag, with the recipients, name inside.


----------



## hilde (Mar 1, 2011)

I have also already finished one blanket and almost another. But will finish my niece's next who is going away to college this August. She just graduated in June. 
Do you block your blanket? I am afraid of ruining the blanket. 
After all the work.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> I made and afghan in February.
> My aunt's church bazaar is in October and I wanted to get it done
> early so that she could sell raffle tickets in the summer.
> I make her an afghan and other things for her bazaar each year.
> ...


Very ice work.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh thanks Sue, nice of you to say that.
But you are correct. It makes me feel good.
This year is my year to :"Do something nice as often as I can".
Linda


Sue H said:


> LEE1313 said:
> 
> 
> > I have started also.
> ...


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I am already to start my Christmas stuff. I think I am late I should of started a long time ago. That is what I am going to work on all summer. And finish a baby blanket.


----------



## zenknitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi I was in Hobby Lobby yesterday and they already have their Christmas craft stuff out!! I could not believe my eyes. So start making those snow flakes!!! Sandi


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

fionajayne said:


> mammakim said:
> 
> 
> > See I know I should start early ,like now, but I keep thinking it is too hot to work on big things like blankets and such now and it is only going to get hotter. That said I do have things in mind for gifts and have gotten the yarn for some projects just have not started on them yet. I am working on a wrap and when i finish that I have a shawl to make DD then will start on baby items.
> ...


Same problem here in So Washington, will it ever stop raining? I did finish a baby cocoon for a cousin who is expecting and a sweater for a daughters birthday but nothing for Christmas, it really is a good idea to at least start thinking about it.


----------



## Rieann (May 30, 2012)

I just love those baby cocoon's and am going to give them a go. They strike me as being a MOST useful item to have, and just perfect for using in the pusher/pram/stroller, baby buggy or whatever.
Also love those round scarves, no loose ends, great for kids I would think.
Cheers to all you lovely peeps.

Rieann


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I been working on Christmas since the end of December. The cost of everything getting where can't afford it. I do Christmas and put away. Either I do this or there will be NO Christmas no thanks to the Grinch and Scrooge. I worked in a department store and I learned that when Thanksgiving rolls in prices go up then at Christmas they put on these really great sales..nope not a sale. They have you thinking they are a great sale when all they did was a mark up to put up sale price which are the normal prices. Thats when I learned to start after Christmas and shop all year. Then I get the real sales. Also a lot of my Christmas is hand made.


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

hilde said:


> I have also already finished one blanket and almost another. But will finish my niece's next who is going away to college this August. She just graduated in June.
> Do you block your blanket? I am afraid of ruining the blanket.
> After all the work.


OK, a seasoned knitting friend of mine told me not to spend the money to have afghans/blankets blocked. Just put them in the wash machine on gentle, no softener, and then delicate dry, no softener sheets, and take out while still a little damp. Lay out flat, and taaa daaaaa--mine have all turned out perfectly!!!!


----------



## MargeMcCB (Mar 14, 2012)

Funny you should mention Christmas. I just started to make a Santa's boot. It is crocheted and I'm making it for a friend who requested it. Last year she wanted Christmas tree skirts. I used to make Mr. & Mrs. Snowman, ornaments for out tree etc. Now I want to keep it simple. I don't put out all my decorations anymore (too much work) and do not entertain like I used to. I do think ahead about Christmas and am thinking about starting dishcloths since I see so many on this borad making them. I've never seen one or know of anyone who uses them, but, I'll try. I just finished a blanket for a shower gift. Of course, we have to think early when crocheting or knitting which takes time.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Since there is only my hubby and I , last year I bought a small Xmas tree to put on the table its about 3 ft high , I also bought some tiny lights for it and then I crocheted small ornaments in different colors , I made mini skates, snowflakes , mittens and so on it is simply the cutest thing you could ever see and so easy to do .....


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

fionajayne said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> It has come to my attention that folks are already knitting and crocheting for Christmas and winter. I'm wondering whether to start with some crochet snow flakes. I think there are probably plenty of patterns out there.
> 
> What sort of things are you making now for gifts or decoration? I'd love some ideas, pics, suggestions. This is going to be a handmade Christmas for me I think - save a few pennies and hopefully give people something made just for them


I've made a couple of dead fish hats for the munchkins next door, other than that, finished a baby blanket for my nieces baby due in October and next, whatever strikes me as fun I'm thinking


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

fionajayne-All my great nieces and nephews (all 13 of them) now get a handknit tree ornament from me each year. Last year-a little knit beanie with pom pom on top, the year before-little knit stockings with silk ribbon embroidery, the year before that-little felted elf hats. This year-I've started little miniature sweaters and I have little fancy wire hangers I made to hang them on the tree with.I find knitting them each an ornament instead of going out and buying one for each kid saves me quite a bit of money. And, they love their knit ornaments. A few of them will call me during the year with suggestions as to what that years ornament could be. Denise


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Just found a lovely Kindle cover pattern - think I'll make it for my neice for Christmas. Its bright red with a union jack shaped heart so it will make it easy for her to see where she's left her Kindle!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

denisejh said:


> fionajayne-All my great nieces and nephews (all 13 of them) now get a handknit tree ornament from me each year. Last year-a little knit beanie with pom pom on top, the year before-little knit stockings with silk ribbon embroidery, the year before that-little felted elf hats. This year-I've started little miniature sweaters and I have little fancy wire hangers I made to hang them on the tree with.I find knitting them each an ornament instead of going out and buying one for each kid saves me quite a bit of money. And, they love their knit ornaments. A few of them will call me during the year with suggestions as to what that years ornament could be. Denise


I have some handmade ornaments from friends that I have had for years, every Christmas when my sons look at the tree they start discussing who will get which ornament when I decide to decorate in a theme pattern (sooooo not going to happen :wink: 
I simply smile and tell them that upon my passing they can pick and choose until then they will hang on my tree :XD: 
I have planned to make ornaments for them this year, just trying to decide which one.. so many to choose from, I found an interesting one to make with a balloon and yarn and glue, I think the girls will like these, now if I can remember which site it was on :lol:


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

I knit year round and add to my "gift stash" as I make things, like slippers, mittenbs, hats, scarves, afghans, and sweaters...and pocket books and socksa...you name it.


----------



## maryrc (May 23, 2012)

Marge I love you. Right after presents are opened our 6 adult kids and spouses and 12 grandchildren start suggesting items for next christmas. They now to get requests in early or they get what gram likes for them.but they are always delighted. I fell and broke my knee this spring so it is a homemde Christmas this year. Wonderful to have stash.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

I am just finishing the first of three shawls I am making for Christmas presents. I started too late last year so have decided to start earlier this year. I dont think you can ever start too early.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

My 2 daughters & 2 grand children are getting 2 or 3 pairs of socks this Christmas. When my daughters were little we would always have hand made ornaments on our trees. Now that they have their own places to live, we divided them up between us. We each have a crocheted tree top Angel. A lot of these handmade ornaments are over 30 years old (including a cross stitched tree skirt). Have fun making your angels. Carlyta


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Right now I am crocheting little Christmas stockings.


----------



## jilli (Jun 20, 2011)

WE do not exchange gifts for the extended family members of my husband's family or mine. Most of my nieces and nephews are married, 20s and 30s, and we do a $10 grab bag gift for Christmas. However, last year, on the spur of the moment, I made makeup remover pads for the 2 teenage nieces and some skinny scarves for the older nieces on my side. They seemed to really like them, so this year, I have begun to make boot toppers for all the nieces and the nephew's wives. Will need about 20 pairs, so I need to get busy.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Your afghan is beautiful


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Knit hats and scarves are always a favorite gift-giving endeavor for my large, extended family. The Winters are wet and cool here in the Pacific Northwest, so they make ideal one-size-fits-all ideas. I try to figure out a color scheme that will suit the wearer and go with that. At the same time, I work on summer tops.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, it is never to early to talk Christmas especially if you knit or crochet and yes, I have already designed one throw for my niece and just waiting for the wool to arrive. I'm also doing a throw for her mom but still desigining the pattern and the only thing I know about that yarn is it has to be purple - her favourite colour. Then I will focus on my immediate family. I might even do throws for them. Not there yet!!!
Right now I am trying to finish dishclothes for my bridge group friends as a end of season gift for the end of this month. About 1/2 way there. Some of those dishclothes will find their way into my kids Christmas stockings as well. So, it is never to late to start thinking of Christmas!!!


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Dear Oliveoil:
Where did you get the pattern for the advent mittens? Would you kindly pass it on to me? Thanks so much.


----------



## maryrc (May 23, 2012)

what a great idea to do while my husbnd and I are driving to a campsite :lol: until I start fishing that is. Wait little fish hanging on tree hmmmm they would always think of grandpa. great ide thanks. Happy knitting


----------



## beverly123 (Jun 9, 2012)

How about a Wallaby sweater?


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Never too early to shop or knit for Christmas. I got a great Christmas ideas gift book at JoAnn's, 40% off. 
I saw some patterns, and a whole book, of stuffed animals, which as a child I would have just treasured. For pet lovers, there are dog and cat toys out there, very cute, pouches for catnip. 
Looking for the pattern now. 
Karen


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I started knitting for Christmas 2012 the day after Christmas 2011! This is the first time I've EVER done this, but my gift list this year includes 5 or 6 aran-style afghans, and each one is taking about two months' time. The other nice thing: I bought all the yarn for these specific projects in advance (on SALE, with FREE shipping!!!), so will add NOTHING to my stash this year!!! Hours and hours and hours.......of endless enjoyment for just a little cash.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Click here: Free Knitting Pattern BK4K-0506003-K Catnip Mouse: Knit : Lion Brand Yarn Company


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm already kitting scarfs and hats for Christmas as I have ten grandchildren and 4 great grandchildren !!!!


----------



## Knitting GiGi (Jun 30, 2011)

I have 12 children (not mine)up north that I send hats and scarfs to every year so....yes I have already started making them. My Christmas tree was only homemade ornaments last year and will be again this year.
Happy Knitting.
Knitting GiGi


----------



## CalGal (Apr 14, 2011)

I pledged to make 10 scarves for a homeless project for Christmas, so far have 7 done. Want to be finished in another month so I can get hats done for gifts for my family.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ouch!!! Should I panic now? I'm finally getting to the things I promised myself that I'd knit for me after months of knitting for last Christmas.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Many of my relatives and friends have pets (cats, dogs, birds, hedgehogs even) that I love to make gifts for. Catnip is always a popular choice for cats, as well as wool nap mats. the catnip can be placed in plastic balls with scent holes or safely secured in small bags made of sheeting material placed inside of knit toys. They love playing with the knit toys! Dogs love mats, too and I make fleece blankets and pillows for them. My dog, Ginger, is a German Shepherd (a large breed dog) and she adores her fleece blankie and pillow. As she ages she has become more of a napper and spends many quiet hours snoring away. Fleece is also useful as a type of covering for cooler weather walks.


----------



## alibaba (Jun 6, 2011)

Way to early for C***** talk


----------



## horsewoofie (Apr 10, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I start my holiday knitting in February with the goal of being done by Thanksgiving, I'm about half way there.


Me too. Plus I shop the after Christmas 75% off sales. Between knitting and bought, I'm 85% done with birthdays and Christmas. It isn't because I'm all that organized; it's because I'd rather pay $25 for Waterford or whatever, than $100.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I have started also.
> I have 2 of the windmill bags done. Great for shopping or the beach.
> 
> Also found on Craftsy, a free pattern to crochet an ornament with a penny in the center. LOVE it and want to make some as package ties.
> ...


Could you please let me know about the ornament with the penny inside, I looked, but really don't know what I am looking for searched penny on craftsy, but like I said don't really know what I am looking for. They sound like something I might like to do to attach to packages, or as I am always "messing" with the grand kids, like one year, I rolled money up and stuck it in an empty wrapping paper roll, then wrapped that..he thought it was a poster..another one, I found a top my GD had left here, and I pinned money to the tag inside and wrapped that up..that was funny, took her a while to find it,and she thought I had just given her her shirt back..any way, this might be fun to do as one of "those" gifts.. thank you


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a hat/scarf to knit for my daughter's boyfriend, a scarf/shawl for my DIL, shawl for my daughter, socks for my sons, an afghan I am crocheting for my friend, etc. I work on a lot of these at the same time....well, I'll go from one project to another...sometimes work on several in the same day! Doesn't get boring that way! Sometimes I'll finish a couple or three things in one week! That is rewarding!


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

fionajayne said:


> better to knit or crochet socks?


Personally, I prefer knit socks. You can use much finer yarn and get a smoother fabric, easier to walk and stand in for long periods of time. If you can get the lined sock slipper soles, crochet is great and will make up faster.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Funny you should ask. I found some great yarn as well as some great old books for crocheting at yard sales this weekend.
I just started sorting out my stash for various Christmas ideas. I am thinking a poncho for each of my grand daughters, hats and mittens for the other kids as well as a great purse from granny square that will be a gift in various colors for the rest of the girls. Socks will be on the list as well.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow! All of you have some great projects in mind for holiday gift giving. I bought yarn way cheap right after Christmas and have some plans in place: a lapghan for my 3 great nephews and 2 great nieces with one almost complete. We always do a service project at church at Christmas, but sometimes we have "love gifts" for various events throughout the year. Someone mentioned collecting finished items in a box, which is what I tend to do. I have a baby afghan completed and plan to add hats/caps in all sizes and some neckwarmers, possibly mittens, too. I'm not motivated to knit for myself but knitting for charity makes me at least feel useful since I'm disabled. So if it's selfish to feel useful then I'm guilty as charged!


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

It's never too early to start thinking of Christmas, especially if you plan on giving hand made gifts.


----------



## oliveoil570 (Apr 15, 2012)

Tammy,
I realy like the idea of the poem-- may have to try that this year! Thanks--
Kathy


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Nothing like handmade gifts! I am starting now with sweaters, cowls, baby blankets, and purses!

Momma Osa


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Guess it's time for me to get busy!
Donna K


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

Started Christmas months ago. I have crocheted 4 big stockings for the grandbabies and a nephew with their names on them. Knitted some slippers, fingerless gloves, socks and am working on a sweater. Had to put a hold on Christmas stuff for about a week to make some things for a bridal shower next weekend. I still have a couple of more things to make for the holidays then done. I should have enough free time this year to finish my xmas cookies with no stress. Yay!!!!!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

alibaba said:


> Way to early for C***** talk


Never too early!!!


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

DickWorrall said:


> I made and afghan in February.
> My aunt's church bazaar is in October and I wanted to get it done
> early so that she could sell raffle tickets in the summer.
> I make her an afghan and other things for her bazaar each year.
> ...


Your afghan is lovely! Your aunt is a lucky lady.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I am starting a notebook of ideas for presents to have for Christmas. It is really not too early to begin, as time has a way of going so fast. :-D


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

I have finished three blankets for GD's and have one more to go. Maybe for the GS's also haven't decided yet. Everyone always gets a check so these are extra. D will get a few dishcloths as she just uses a sponge now. Last year everyone got hats, scarves and fingerless mitts, which they all loved.


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

I am so interested in the Dickens theme tree skirt - can you please tell me about the pattern? I use a Brother Innovis I.

Thanks. Marian


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

Love, love, love Christmas!! With 100+ degrees in Texas right now, just thinking of it makes me cooler.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I make counted cross stitch ornaments for our grandchildren and a couple very dear friends. With the 12th grandchild due this year, fewer and fewer friends will be getting ornaments. I have the cross stitching done and the names on (waiting on this last baby for the name on that one), but I need to do the interfacing, backing, stuffing and stitch them up still. I try to start on the next year's ornament in January, but there have been some years when I am finishing them Christmas eve afternoon in preparation for celebrating Christmas eve! All that being said, in my opinion, it's never too early to get started!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I've gotten all my new yarn purchases done so I have a nice selection to choose from for the end of the year & I've also organized all the yarns so it's categorized by type, i.e. wool, cotton etc.. then color, Once this is done, I start the holiday projects.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow! You all put me to shame. Happy knitting xxx


----------



## manedane (Apr 1, 2012)

I have 20 scarves and 2 afghans ready for my non-profit's Christmas fundraiser. I crochet year-round so it's easy for me to get ahead.


----------



## manedane (Apr 1, 2012)

I have 20 scarves and 2 afghans ready for my non-profit's Christmas fundraiser. I crochet year-round so it's easy for me to get ahead.


----------



## lomarangely (Mar 5, 2011)

this is a smart move. get the pressure off to get done while there is so much else to do. but I try to not set up expectations for everyone. I have 4 kids, 4 inlaw kids, and 9 grandkids. too many to knit for everyone all the time.


----------



## carolscothorn (Apr 7, 2012)

At the present moment am on my fourth hat ready for winter to give to nieces for when the weather get colder


----------



## Lactknitter (Jun 12, 2011)

For the first time I am starting early. My husband has his Mom and 4 sisters. This year I decided to crochet or knit them pot holders with coordinating dish cloths. I also came across a pattern for a liquid soap cozy and dish cloth which I'd like to knit as well. I have a boat load of Sugar and Cream cotton yarn (got them for $1 a ball!)to work. I've completed 2 sets so far. I'm working almost full time so the going is slow. I usually include a locally made product, such as Esther Price candy or Boston Stoker coffee, to complete the gift.


----------



## Timeflies54 (May 30, 2011)

I like your thinking! Towels and dish clothes are my favorite right now. I use them for bridal showers with a candle and a small bottle of dish soap that matches as close as I can to the colors I used for the towels.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

its never too early but I'm always behind


----------



## quilter588 (Jun 14, 2011)

This year is also my year for hand-made gifts. My plans are: knitted placemats/dishcloths for one son's family, quilted placemats/dishcloths for the other one, Monster truck quilt for grandson, fun fur shrug and fleece horse for granddaughter, and sweater and bear for other granddaughter. Six afghans and 6 quilted lap robes for the vet's home and several adult bibs too. All the while I am making sweater, baby blanket, hooded towel and baby washcloths for a shower in July. I'm tired thinking about it lol.


----------



## spinglow59 (Nov 21, 2011)

i have 3 afghans done and am starting on the next one then 2 more to go


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

For Christams presents, I am making three scarves for work, one beanie and fingerless gloves, I have the yarn but have not started yet. I think I may knit one of my bosses a shawlette. I still have one skein to do and also a swap at our knitters guild. I have the latter yarn and need a good quiet room to be able to concentrate without the TV on. I am running behind times. I also want to knit my sister a cowl and her hubby a scarf. No time left to do it all.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

fionajayne said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> It has come to my attention that folks are already knitting and crocheting for Christmas and winter. I'm wondering whether to start with some crochet snow flakes. I think there are probably plenty of patterns out there.
> 
> What sort of things are you making now for gifts or decoration? I'd love some ideas, pics, suggestions. This is going to be a handmade Christmas for me I think - save a few pennies and hopefully give people something made just for them


I would love to do a tree with crocheted snowflakes! If you find a good pattern Please let me know!
Thanks!
marilyn


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello,

All be told, Christmas is not that far away, especially when you are making your own gifts. I'm thinking gloves, scarfs and hats are always a nice gift. If you really want to be creative you can put together a crocheted quilt....of course that takes lots of time!! Oh, and Happy Holidays!!
It's never too early.


----------



## knitfan (Dec 10, 2011)

I am about to begin a faire isle stocking for a new great nephew. I was charting his name and picking out patterns earlier today.


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

Never too early to start. I am crocheting coasters that you put over old CD's. Plus knitting a sweater for hubby. Have a few other projects in mind. Hope I can get everything done in time.


----------



## firefly (Dec 3, 2011)

I am making a shawl for my daughter and have already finished a hat with attached scarf for my grandson. I have several other projects I might make.


----------



## Rozelle12 (May 3, 2012)

Fioajayne, 
My vote is for knitted socks. They are much smoother and more comfortable to wear.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

susannahp said:


> Since there is only my hubby and I , last year I bought a small Xmas tree to put on the table its about 3 ft high , I also bought some tiny lights for it and then I crocheted small ornaments in different colors , I made mini skates, snowflakes , mittens and so on it is simply the cutest thing you could ever see and so easy to do .....


That sounds so cute do you have a picture of it?


----------



## Rozelle12 (May 3, 2012)

Consider the gift of a Christmas stocking for a newborn which will be treasured for a lifetime. Booties, hats and sweaters probably rank high on the list of gifts and are soon outgrown.


----------



## Rozelle12 (May 3, 2012)

P.S. it's not to early to start creating for Christmas.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

There are so many pregnant nurses at work and just finished knitting a layette for a gal that's in laybor as I speak! Christmas is not all going to be hand made this year but good luck to all of you that are getting it done!


----------



## Weaveknit (May 7, 2012)

Knit those socks! Even if you adore crochet, it really doesn't work well for socks.
Knitting in the round is great fun, and doesn't need any extra learning for. You just have to have the right length of circular needle so that you don't have to stretch the stitches. You never have to turn around, just knit, and knit, and you are always in the right place, until you have to do neck and armholes, of course. Have fun and let us all know how it came out.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't have a large list to make for, but I'm thinking "hug a bears" might be nice for the grandbaby, my daughter and my sister. Course, I still have 25 purple hats to make first and need to get some other charity work done.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am thinking Christmas but I can't get past birthday gifts.


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm making the nativity set from the Jean Greenhowe book for my son and granddaughter. They don't have much in the way of Christmas decorations at his house, and everyone who celebrates Christmas needs a nativity scene. In between making those figures I'm making a red cocoon for my new grandchild who is expected around Christmas time and cotton dish cloths which were requested by my sister for her Christmas gift.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh I make mittens, I am going to make scarves this year. I recieved in the mail some real neat patterns, and I sew things also. Sky is the limit!!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Revan said:


> I am starting a notebook of ideas for presents to have for Christmas. It is really not too early to begin, as time has a way of going so fast. :-D


I need a notebook! I think of the perfect gift, don't write it down and the next day I can't remember what it was!! Oldtimers! I have started making gifts. Just have to resolve to keep them until Christmas!
I've made 2 sweaters, started a third, made several pair of fingerless gloves and a few dishcloths.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Mercury said:


> Dear Oliveoil:
> Where did you get the pattern for the advent mittens? Would you kindly pass it on to me? Thanks so much.


I'd like it also. Connie G


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

yes, I start on New Year's Day. Have one pair of socks completed. The yarn from Cherry Tree Hill is my favorite, currently. I purchased it on New Year's Eve, during the big sale. It is merino/nylon and the colors great. I have 7 grandchildren, three bio kids, and teen daughter, adopted when I was 59 and she 3! Knit for them all, but consider my knitting behind for xmas giving. Don't like to stress over my favorite activity, so if not done, I will give movie tickets. Smiles, Forest


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I've read every single reply and have loads of ideas now. Last year everyone got a scarf/shawl cos I found a lovely easy pattern (and found you lot as a consequence of needing some help!!!). This year it's got to be bears for everyone plus some twirly scarfs cos they're so easy. I'm also going to do face cloths for everyone. I'd love to knit some tree decorations so if anyone has/knows of some easy patterns, please let me have details.

I LOVE CHRISTMAS


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

have two project that are Christmas gift. Both are small afghans. Will be about lap size one is for a 5 year old boy it is camo yarn so not much of a pattern needed. Just started crocheting. It went to Fl with me while I was visiting my folks for a week had to by more yarn while I was there. The other one is knit for the three year old sister. But to hot to work on them from now. Have to wrap up projects for a baby shower some time in july for now.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I have knitted christmas coats for my two dogs.


----------



## jackie ford (Apr 23, 2012)

Gudrun, I love your Christmas stockings! Can I have the pattern, please?


----------



## cablenut (Oct 19, 2011)

Mostly I start in August, when the summer rush is done (of spending all the time I can with hubby & kids), and the weather begins to cool. 
In the future, though, since we'll be moving to a warmer climate, I'm going to have to just knit all year 'round. 
Anything I'm knitting at the moment is shawl shaped. I don't think the guys are asking for anything yet. This coming Christmas they'll need something a little different. My son's into Steampunk for decorating. Unfortunately that doesn't appear to involve yarn. Hubby's getting warmed up to garden. Again, no yarn there. Hmmm. Will have to see. 
Back to my shawls! 
Have fun crafting for Christmas! Maybe I'll do knitted mini-mittens or something for the tree.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

edithann. You are very wise to have a `stash` of gifts ready for all occasions. Especially with your cruise next Christmas. How fantastic for you. Have never done it but heard a Christmas cruise is magical. Enjoy. Springchicken66 x


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

jackieannerice said:


> i have knitted 3 pairs of socks so far.all my family and friends get upset if they don't receive a pair. each pair is match to a person and no 2 pairs are alike.


I did the same thing a couple of Christmas's ago. I have 2 sister and one aunt who now request socks. My aunt could make her own, but likes mine better. Oh well, it makes me feel appreciated.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I did get 2 pair of tube socks made & started another when the baby news appeared. I've finished blanket, cap & teddy for niece; and just heard the news that my sister is expecting twin grandbabies for Thanksgiving and a cousin & his wife are expecting twin grandbabies!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

My attempt this year is socks for everyone, however, my hands are not being cooperative. Hopefully the rhumatologist will be able to fix the problem soon.


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

Right after Christmas we had a discussion going on here about starting for this year and I had a list well best laid plans right....
This might help me get back on track. I am getting a large bag of projects ready now to take with me to work on while sitting in the hospital with hubby, he has to have a double by pass this Friday in Anchorage we will be gone about 10 days total. Unfortunately I am a very slow knitter. I might get some crochet dress and britches dish clothes done for co-workers though that I've had in mind for sometime. There is a dozen women co-workers now that would cover them, don't know what I will do for the guys. Last year I made them all washclothes and gave them hand made goat milk soaps with them. May do the felted soap holder or soaps on a rope for the guys this year.
I am going to make the Howlcat hat/cowl pattern for hubby,ds1,and brother, maybe for nephew also. I am debating between the howlcat or the deadfish hat for nephew, maybe both.
A pair of socks or slipper socks for hubby
A colorwork hat for dil1,I have the yarn bought for this but need some more practice before I'm confident to hit this pattern.
A shawlette/scarf of socks for sil and friend next door.
Some ornaments from the book 55 Christmas ornaments.
Well obviously I better get busy or these won't be making it til 2013.....if then lol
Muriel


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Dear AKangel

Prayers to you and hubby for upcoming surgery. Hugs from Minnesota, too. Keep on knitting.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Our prayers and good thoughts for your husband's upcoming surgery. Please keep us all posted and keep those needles moving.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I always use a notebook, other wise I cant remember what I have made or bought. I also put a W=wrapped, B=bought, M=Made, this keeps me straight and half way organized.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Rozelle12 said:


> Consider the gift of a Christmas stocking for a newborn which will be treasured for a lifetime. Booties, hats and sweaters probably rank high on the list of gifts and are soon outgrown.


Can you recommend a pattern?
Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## Barbara28 (Oct 31, 2011)

Now is the perfect time to crochet snowflakes. If you use the glue-water stiffener. Put them in the glue/water and pin them to a box with plastic wrap on it. Then put it outside and they will dry faster. That's why you use glue/water instead of sugar-water, because if you use sugar/water you have to fight off the bees. Good luck with your crocheting.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

fionajayne said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> It has come to my attention that folks are already knitting and crocheting for Christmas and winter. I'm wondering whether to start with some crochet snow flakes. I think there are probably plenty of patterns out there.
> 
> What sort of things are you making now for gifts or decoration? I'd love some ideas, pics, suggestions. This is going to be a handmade Christmas for me I think - save a few pennies and hopefully give people something made just for them


There is a wonderful "crochet snowflake" site, a blog, trying hard to remember the name, snowflake Monday?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

The site is
www.snowcatcherphotos.com
And there must be every style you can imagine.
Linda


tryalot said:


> fionajayne said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

tryalot said:


> fionajayne said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Here it is!!
http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/06/snowflake-monday.html
Bit hard to navigate but worth it


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Prayers are coming your way. The crocheting, knitting will help steady your nerves. God Bless


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I started in Jan knitting for craft fairs. Minature christmas tree decorations (socks, caps, mittens), caps, mittens, baby/toddler sweaters, and scarves. I have found I have to start at the beginning of the year to make everythng I want to made. Norita


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

Just want to say thank you to everyone for your kind words and prayers. We will be leaving in the morning for Anchorage.
We will be taking our laptop but honestly don't know how much I'll be able to check in down there. If I am able I'll send an update. I have a huge bag of projects packed to take with me you'd think I was going to be gone a few months instead of 10 days or so, but then I'll have lots of choices. Almost all are totally mindless projects. The most challenging is probally the monkies and possibly one cowl that i'm not even sure I'll work on there. Oh well, hopefully I'll come back with a few gifts made.
bye for now,
Muriel


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

What is a mobius basket? Sounds interesting. I have a pattern for a basket that I hope to make for a few people for Christmas, but it isn't a mobius.

I have started working on knitted things and have also bought a number of Christmas gift. I have even wrapped them. This isn't because I am so organized. It's because I am soooo unorganized. I'm always so stressed trying to get a million things done right before Christmas that I'm not able to enjoy the holiday. This year I'm hoping it will be different.

A tip: I am going to write on the December page of my calendar what I have and where I put it. Otherwise I know come December I will have no idea what it is or where it is. 

As for gift ideas I'm making the usual stuff, but I did see a beautiful knitted necklace with beads in the Summer issue of Interweave Knits that I may try. I've noticed that all the women on TV are wearing multipal long necklaces.


----------



## fionajayne (May 3, 2012)

goodness gracious me! what a lot of brilliant ideas there are here

I shall definitely be knitting a pair of socks (I recently won a pattern book on Twitter from a little Alpaca company in the UK and they have a lovely pattern in there)

Love the snowflake site too, so that's the Christmas ornaments for family sorted

As i never had a cocoon for my baby, I'm going to make one for my old boss who has just had his third - better get on that first or he will be walking before I have finished it

Once I've finished with the paid work I'm supposed to be doing right now, I'll pull the ideas and sources together and post it in the Links and resources section

happy knitting!! xx


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

I want to know what people think of the cocoons. I would be afraid the baby would slip right out of it and I would be left standing holding just the empty cocoon!


----------



## cablenut (Oct 19, 2011)

Praying too. It's good you're bringing something to do, while the long hours of watching & waiting are there. Might help you cope with the stress on your end. 
I'm never that organized to start for so many. Give yourself credit! Slow or not, self-disciplined turtles will get more done than the the sporadic rabbits of knitting speeds. It's just like that. So hang in there!


----------



## cablenut (Oct 19, 2011)

I've never used the cocoons either, so I can't say. I thought you meant a kids toy, at first, with a butterfly & a cocoon for it to pop out of! Then I figured out you meant the baby set stuff.
My kids had tiny sweaters, which were adorable.


----------



## dollymama2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I've got a good little Christmas inventory going on my end also. And I've already started my charity items for the fall season also. 
Never to early to start Christmas gifts. :thumbup:


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

Just after Christmas last year, I decided to knit a Nativity Scene to display at our Retirement Village this year. As there are 12 "characters" including the animals, the plan was to complete at least one each month...well, that was OK until I foolishly tried to knit a football doll (Aussie Rules - I'm Downunder) and everyone wanted one! I am working on #29, with 12 to go so far, so the Nativity Scene is lagging behind!! The Footy Dolls are for a donation to our Royal Childrens Hospital in Melbourne; donations vary from $5 - $20, but averaging around $10 we have raised about $300 so far. And the Nativity Scene will get done - last year I crocheted 28 gumnuts for my grand-daughters' kindergarten break-up in 2 days - complete with a loop rather than a stem so they could hang them on the Christmas tree, and a little poem printed on fancy card attached. I LOVE deadlines; I especially like the whooshing sound they make as they fly past...


----------



## iceangel (Jul 5, 2011)

I have been thinking of ideas for christmas but not started anything yet. I have got the yarn and pattern for a cardigan for my sisters birthday in October and am going to start it soon.


----------



## fionajayne (May 3, 2012)

oregoncaro said:


> I want to know what people think of the cocoons. I would be afraid the baby would slip right out of it and I would be left standing holding just the empty cocoon!


i would have loved one for my little boy - he was born in december and it would have been a great way to make sure he was snuggly warm!


----------



## fionajayne (May 3, 2012)

I just stumbled across these free christmas patterns http://www.free-crochet.com/list.html?cat_id=316.

I finally finished my kitchen apron http://fionajayne.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/what-unusual-request.html, so just two massively complicated rugs to go and I can get on with Christmas!!


----------



## fionajayne (May 3, 2012)

Sandyr1946 said:


> Just after Christmas last year, I decided to knit a Nativity Scene to display at our Retirement Village this year. As there are 12 "characters" including the animals, the plan was to complete at least one each month...well, that was OK until I foolishly tried to knit a football doll (Aussie Rules - I'm Downunder) and everyone wanted one! I am working on #29, with 12 to go so far, so the Nativity Scene is lagging behind!! The Footy Dolls are for a donation to our Royal Childrens Hospital in Melbourne; donations vary from $5 - $20, but averaging around $10 we have raised about $300 so far. And the Nativity Scene will get done - last year I crocheted 28 gumnuts for my grand-daughters' kindergarten break-up in 2 days - complete with a loop rather than a stem so they could hang them on the Christmas tree, and a little poem printed on fancy card attached. I LOVE deadlines; I especially like the whooshing sound they make as they fly past...


i recognise that sound, although I always pretend I haven't heard it! great work on the charity donation raising. I've been thinking about doing a sponsored crochet, but I've not quite got myself organised just yet ... actually, I shall set a deadline now ... 3rd August will be the start date - phew, I feel better already


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

It's never too late to plan for Christmas. I know that each year we add something new to the Christmas tree and cross-stitched miniature pictures are one of my favorite easy-to-carry-along projects. I just stash them into a small cosmetic bag, bring them along in the car, or on the bus ride into town and work on them whenever I feel like it. These are the treasures we lovingly place in air tight containers every year for the decorating of the tree. As far as gift-giving, I've already started a shawl for my sister and a hat for my mother. And I'm working on making baby hats for two charitable organizations.


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm working on a knitted cowl for my mom for Christmas, simply because it takes me longer to knit.


----------



## maryrc (May 23, 2012)

What is a dead fish hat? Never have heard or seen this. Sounds interesting, the visual I imagine is hysterical, my sweetie walking around with a dead fish flopping on his head. LOL


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

maryrc said:


> What is a dead fish hat? Never have heard or seen this. Sounds interesting, the visual I imagine is hysterical, my sweetie walking around with a dead fish flopping on his head. LOL


Nooooo don't do it!!


----------

